# Help



## KTMRacer (Oct 7, 2017)

W/Galaxy 7 Edge I can't call customers on Amazon deliveries. Little circle Icon just goes round and round. Appears call went thru when I check my voice messages. I can call support.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

change you phone,


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Look on package for customer phone number if you don't care they have your actual number when you call.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Call support and let them call customer


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

NOT being able to call the customer is not such a bad thing.


----------

